
French pensioner ejected from fighter jet after accidentally grabbing handle - pseudolus
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/09/frenchman_ejected_fighter_jet_retirement_jolly/
======
htk
The potential for disaster was enormous, but in the end everything went well.
In retrospect it was so goofy that the humorous tone of the writing was
fitting and made it a much more interesting read.

------
lonelappde
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22816075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22816075)

------
bmsleight_
Some poor accident investigator had to write that up.

~~~
Rebelgecko
Considering it sounds like the ejection seat failed to work properly, I don't
blame them for writing it up

